# 2 V's or 1?



## jaclyns (Jun 14, 2010)

For those of you who own two V's, do you prefer having 2 or 1? We love our boy, and have been talking about getting him a girlfriend! Yay or nay? Not sure if I could handle twice the hyperness


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We're also considering getting another V when Riley is 1 year old. I've heard that if one is shy, it helps to boost their confidence to have another V. Also, some dogs like to pick on our sweet Riley girl and she's so submissive she just lets it happen. We're hoping a 2nd Vizsla would be a good "big brother" for her. 

I'm curious to hear what other people think!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Coming from the world of hyperactive setters, my experience is two are really no more work than one, as long as one of the two is an adult.

My experience with a 4 month old Vizsla puppy and 11 yr old Gordon is no different than past experiences with two setters. Good luck no matter what you decide.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have 3 in the house. Just as long as you have the time and energy. I have found it best to work them separately and run them together.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Must be something in the 'AIR'....

We've been toying with the idea of getting another one for a couple of months now.

Our boy is coming up to 3(yrs) next month, My wife's been trawling prospective breeders with litters due this year. :-\ :-\

'Double Trouble' me thinks!!!

Hobbsy


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We go back and forth on this. One day I want another and then others I don't. Ruby is such a sweet, amazing dog and worried we wouldn't get as lucky second time around. Doggie daycare always tells me that there will never be another one like her since they have V's from time to time

Does the 2nd pup take on the personality traits from the older dog?


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

This is an interesting conversation. I definitely can't get another dog as we already have 3 and I technically wasn't even supposed to have Finch (I was her foster mother, but couldn't give her up). When we got our first rescue Lab, we got another about 6 months later b/c he just needed a companion. And when I was fostering Finch I first thought that I wanted her to go to a home with other dogs b/c she is so social, but now that I know her better, she would be totally happy being an "only dog," just with lots of socializing opportunities. I do know that I am a lifelong V owner though, so when the time comes, it will be a V (or V mix rescue like Finch).

Oh and to answer your question RubyRoo - Finch definitely did not take on any personality traits from our two older dogs. Maybe it is the difference in breeds but Finch is completely her own girl with her own personality. I am happy for this b/c as great as our other two are, it is the V in Finch that I just adore and wouldn't want her to be any different!


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

I have to say getting our second V was the best thing we did besides getting our first V. They are about 6 months apart in age. We rescued Bella from the Colorado/Wyoming Vizsla Rescue and all they do is play and then cuddle up and sleep it off. We have found that two is not much more work than one. Essentially the vet and food bill doubles. Being able to work outside in the yard while they play, hunt, and amuse each other rather than feeling guilty and playing ball for a couple of hours has made our lives so much easier! I vote for two!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd have another tomorrow, but as things are panning out I may be re-homing a GWP,,,
this one in fact that Rubes wrestled to the ground..


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Harrigab you kept that one quiet!!!!

I think that would be a nice addition to your pack/fam  

I think Rube's would love that ( if you've got the space!!!)

Good luck if it come's off.

Your not out to follow Ozkar are you??????   

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Hey Harrigab you kept that one quiet!!!!
> 
> I think that would be a nice addition to your pack/fam
> 
> ...


it'd be quite bizarre Hobbsy, as we got Ruby off the GWP's owners,,,GWP's owner is a senior vet nurse and rescued Ruby's litter from a breeder that wanted *all trace* destroyed so that the dam was free to breed again without Rubes's litter being registered with KC, (she's a wire/smooth cross). But the GWP has turned out to be a "loose cannon" in the field (personally I think that Rube's rescuer's partner is too harsh with her....but that's another story). I know that GWP is a lovely 2yo bitch that responds to kind and not harsh words...bit like Ruby


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

RubyRoo said:


> Does the 2nd pup take on the personality traits from the older dog?


Nope. They are each their own dog with their own quirks and personality.


----------



## Snavely2 (Mar 3, 2011)

We went back and forth about getting our second V. We were persuaded, however, when we saw how much fun Dory had when she played with other Vs. We got Nala when Dory was 9 months old. It was literally the best decision we ever made. The two are best friends and have so much fun together. And honestly, it really isn't harder then having one. They entertain each other and keep each other out of trouble. Go for it!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I have 1.5 Vizslas and a GSP. 1.5 Vizslas because I only get Ozkar about 3 days per week (But always on a weekend so I get to spend ALL my time with him). Honestly, getting a 2nd dog when I just had Ozkar initially, was the best decision ever made. Firstly for Ozkar who was desperate for company while I was at work. Secondly, as having two just fills the house with more puppy joy!!!  When I have all three over, it is just heaven on a stick!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

harrigab
I used to own a Deutsch-Drahthaar (GWP) and she was an excellent dog. Very well mannered with little discipline. She loved to please. I didn't keep her due to the fact that she could scale a six foot fence. If the neighbors cat or a squirrel was on the opposite side she would be over the fence in a heart beat if you weren't there to stop her. I would stay outside with her but caught the kids letting her out on her own. Instead of risking her getting out and getting lost or hit by a car, I gave her to a friend that has long covered dog runs. She has gotten to hunt upland in three diffrent states and Ive gotten to see and hunt with her. Ive also noticed that all the GWPs at the trainers have tops on their kennels. He said they are notorious for being escape artist. So if she gets to be part of your family keep a good eye on her.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> harrigab
> I used to own a Deutsch-Drahthaar (GWP) and she was an excellent dog. Very well mannered with little discipline. She loved to please. I didn't keep her due to the fact that she could scale a six foot fence. If the neighbors cat or a squirrel was on the opposite side she would be over the fence in a heart beat if you weren't there to stop her. I would stay outside with her but caught the kids letting her out on her own. Instead of risking her getting out and getting lost or hit by a car, I gave her to a friend that has long covered dog runs. She has gotten to hunt upland in three diffrent states and Ive gotten to see and hunt with her. Ive also noticed that all the GWPs at the trainers have tops on their kennels. He said they are notorious for being escape artist. So if she gets to be part of your family keep a good eye on her.


It's the same with GSP's too TR. My Zsa Zsa is small, really small for a pointer. If she has the desire, she can scale a 12 foot cyclone fence. She did it at the shelter before I rescued her. They ended up having to put her into a wire topped pen to keep her in. 

Having said that, she has never tried to climb my 6 foot wooden fence ever. I guess she has no need now


----------



## Melda (Feb 22, 2012)

Go for it, I have 2 V girls, 6 years apart, each with totally different (lovable) personality, as long as your first V is an adult and well trained, he/she will do the hard work for you with the little one, if you're planning to adopt a puppy that is.

Tamra my 6 year old made training Leelu (6 months old) a piece of cake. They're good company for each other and entertain themselves on walks.

Tamra is not as confident as Leelu, she's apprehensive of people she doesn't know, sticks to me like glue, doesn't swim, isn't keen on kids, picks at her food...Leelu is the total opposite, confident, chilled out, loves people, loves eating and has recently discovered swimming...and to my utter delight, instead of Tamra rubbing off on Leelu, it's quite the opposite, the baby is having a positive influence on the adult ;D now Tamra is joining in on fun play with other dogs, her eating habits have improved and she's actually looking healthier with a few extra pounds, and today for the first time she went in the pond, not fully in, but up to her chest, a big step forward and I'm absolutely delighted.

If you have the space 2 dogs are great in the household.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Melda said:


> Go for it, I have 2 V girls, 6 years apart, each with totally different (lovable) personality, as long as your first V is an adult and well trained, he/she will do the hard work for you with the little one, if you're planning to adopt a puppy that is.



I only have Otto right now and it will stay that way for a while. I would love to have two and plan on it someday - but I want to wait until he is well trained so I'm not working on both. I want to enjoy Otto and give him all of my attentionbut eventually I'd LOVE another. I love having Otto play with other dogs, but especially Vizslas. Not trying to exclude any other breeds, but most dogs that Otto plays with can't keep up - unless they are a Vizsla. So I vote YAY!


Melda - I'm glad to hear Tamra got in the water! Progress!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

We have two - and it works great for us. We got our first one (female - Blue) when she was 1.5 years old (started hunting dog) and then ended up getting her brother 3 months later. They are almost five now. He is extremely protective of her, which is very endearing (lots of cute stories). She, however, could probably be just as happy being an "only dog".  But they do get along great. Having two isn't much more work than having one - other than vet/food expenses...exercise needs/times are the same ;D. I do know that were _slightly_ more hesitant to take the two out visiting others houses than we were with just her - but our lifestyle has changed to fit _them_ and we don't mind at all. We both do have to work full time, so it is great that they have each other during the day (we do have someone come in at lunch time for a "potty/check on break") . And, best of all, having two means my husband and I don't have share one dog - they take turns sharing us!! We do, however, understand that having two the same age means they will grow old together, but we did seriously consider that before we brought Mac in. Overall, it works out very well and we wouldn't change our decision to have two - the pros definitely out weigh any cons by a mile!


----------



## Melda (Feb 22, 2012)

BlueandMac said:


> I do know that were more hesitant to take the two out visiting others houses than we were with just her


I also had that issue at the beginning, especially as we take them out in public (pubs, bars etc) a lot, also, I have a restaurant which welcomes dogs and so the girls come with me and our regulars love them

I found the trick to good behavior indoors is not letting them play in the house, it's tricky at first as they naturally want to play, but as with everything, persistence is the key to success. House= chill out time, food time and cuddle time. they get plenty of time to run around every day, so when they're indoors, at friends houses or at the pub, its 'human time', and puppies have to be on their bed (I take a blanket which is their bed in public). 

Tamra went out with us almost everywhere when she was the only dog, and I don't want to change that, therefore, Leelu just had to learn our ways.


OttosMama, Leelu is now a swimming pro! and Tamra is jealous of all the encouragement I give Leelu when she goes in, so she's slowly, but surely building up her courage, I'm hoping she'll surprise me one day....


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Two. But most of the hunting dog training books I read say* 1 hunter - 1 hunting dog*. I agree with this.

Doesn't mean you can't have more than one.

Chloe our non-hunting female went on an RV vacation for a week with us while Bailey went off to advanced bird dog training with a friend of mine who is a professional Vizsla bird dog trainer. 

Chloe is much different without her "big brother." Much more reserved and not as adventurous. Easier to handle as she won't range out as far on off-leash walks that we were doing.

I think she is lonely also. Bailey comes home tomorrow (gone 2 weeks). Chloe will growl and make lots of noise when he comes in but her tail will be wagging 1000 miles an hour. Actually her whole body wiggles uncontrollably.

Two by all means.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

As MEATLOAF once sang - 2 out of 3 ain't BAD - GO FOR IT!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd say having 2 is actually easier, althought I may not be saying that after Wednesday. Riley occupied every minute of our day until we rescued Chuck. Now they keep each other busy ALL the time. They are both 1, only 2 months apart. Now the trick is going to be keeping Chuck off of Riley for 6 weeks after surgery. :-[


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Emily - it sounds like you are all in for a long road. I, as well as many others on this forum I am sure, have you all in our thoughts as you go through this. However, you may be surprised with how Chuck reacts after Riley has surgery. When our female has had surgery (twice - once for a stick impalement that went through her underbelly up through her hip bone where a three inch piece broke off, and once for a mast cell tumor), our male was incredibly gentle and attentive actually (he would check on her several times at night, and during the day kept very close to her). Normally he is pushy and annoying to her (although always protective), but he truly amazed us with his gentleness and calmness as she recovered. Of course, as soon as she was better, he was back to normal too! And her recovery time also amazed us. I realize Riley's operation is in much different category, but dogs are incredible healers so I am hopeful this all will pass quickly for you all and before you know it, life will be back to normal.


----------

